# Laws on searchlights if I live in flight paths for airports?



## Skydancer (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am new to searchlights and before I even try to brainstorm an design for one, does anyone know what the laws are for shinning a searchlight into the sky. I'm talking about like the types that hit clouds. I know it is kind of stupid question but, with how strict the laws are on lasers, it just makes me curious. I know most of the time it would just be like a laser and keep it shinning away from aircraft. Anyways thanks for checking this out.

edit: thanks for for the information. I'm gonna try calling my local faa. Btw I have a 35 watt hid spotlight and when I use a fresnel lens it creates a beam that hits clouds. Now this isn't any special searchlight with x and y axis I'm just making a solid still beam that really isn't that bright at all. But do you think it's worth contacting the faa for that?
im thinking when I get a REAL searchlight up and running it will make more sense to contact the faa.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 30, 2013)

This is controlled voluntarily by search light operators and the FAA, and if it's not abused there won't need to be any new laws written. Contact the FAA with the intended time and place of your search light operations, and cooperate if they deem it unsafe for your location.


----------



## SPIKE1 (Jan 30, 2013)

This depends on where you live, over here in the UK it is illegal to shine a searchlight large flashlight or laser into the air without first getting permission from the CAA, there is a booklet on this but I do not have the info to hand, and they need at least 28 days notice in any event. I found the link. http://www.caa.co.uk/application.aspx?catid=33&pagetype=65&appid=11&mode=detail&id=1108


----------



## get-lit (Jan 30, 2013)

28 days is way too long in my opinion because it takes the fun out of using the lights when you want to. That's just overboard.

We don't have a law like that here in the US, so if you're here, be sure to cooperate voluntarily.


----------



## Skydancer (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah definite way to long but, I am located in NY state usa. Thanks for info. This will def. be something ill keep up on when I build a searchlight. Right now all I have got is a 35 watt hid spotlight and a fresnel lens but, what a difference the fresnel makes! It hits low clouds to.


----------



## Skydancer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Who do you call before searchlight use?*

I'm posting this thread in regards to the laws on searchlights in flight paths thread. I called local FAA, airport, and airport control tower and its all up in the air. FAA said to call local airport. Called local airport here in ny and got sent to the control tower and they said to call local searchlight rentals companies as they may know the drill.:thinking: So what do you do before operating your lights?


----------



## QSL (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

Ummm don't point it at the planes and use some common sense. I think you'll be fine. 

Bill


----------



## Skydancer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

Thanks for the reply QSL! That's what I was thinking but, just wanted to be reassured by what others do.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

As long as you called the FAA and you're careful, you're fine. I would call the FAA back and leave them your contact info.


----------



## Bill Idaho (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

I went that route a couple of years ago when I took my VSS-1 to a local military vehicle event. I called the local (Boise) airport, who gave me a number for a guy at an FAA office in Portland (or Seattle as I remember), who in-turn gave me a number for someone back in Boise-NOT the person I called to begin with(?). Finally, the decree from the last person was to not aim at at anything flying. He did confirm what the pilots in our military vehicle club told me beforehand ----No matter what, a searchlight aimed up into a sky will attract planes EXACTLY like moths to a light. They were right.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

Yep, had this happen. Two planes within 40 minutes in a low traffic area, both obviously veered off their course directly toward the beam and I shut it off each time before they reached it. The second plane was a C-130. I called it a night.


----------



## BVH (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

Don't know if you read about my VSS-1 and/or -3 encounter a few years back or so that ended with me being illuminated in the rich beam of the NightSun despite my direct telephone conversation with the chief Police helicopter pilot earlier in the day? How much better planning could have been done? Not much. Yet, I performed at least 15 gigs with my 60" Carbon Arc directly in the VFR and IFR approach path of Burbank Airport, (on Sherman Way) following my common sense logic of stopping the rotation of the light and beam and holding it perpendicular the the approach path when the aircraft were at least 5 miles out. Never had a peep from anyone. An aircraft every 6-8 minutes so I had to be on my toes. Just goes to show you never know what will happen.

What light are you using?


----------



## Skydancer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

Thank you so much guys! Ill just be careful and keep in touch with the FAA. Looks like I'm going to start building my light unfortunately budget permitting. Once I have the budget to start ill post process.:wave:


----------



## QSL (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

Would love to see pics and a build thread when you begin!

Bilk 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blueknight (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Who do you call before searchlight use?*

I don't own one of those big searchlight,but like the others have stated, common sense should rule. I think as long as you don't try to get a beam bounce off the bottom of a plane,you should be good.


----------

